# Body, Soul....



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 29, 2013)

Where do you stand? Is it body, soul and spirit or is the soul and spirit the same? Not a trick question, just want to see what people believe. I personally believe it is body and soul/spirit. Soul and spirit the same thing, just two different names of the same


----------



## 660griz (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds like a religious discussion. Can't help ya there.

I bet the SD&S forum would have some valuable input.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 29, 2013)

Griz, your answer would be like mine... We have a body... Our mind and consciousness is powered by our body. I can't say that there is NO soul or spirit, but I haven't seen any convincing evidence of either.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 29, 2013)

I believe we have a body, soul/mind, and spirit. I place the soul more with the mind and outer man than with the spirit. I also believe the soul stays with the body until the resurrection. Our spirit is the inner man. The soul and the spirit are connected, but separable.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 29, 2013)

Inner and outer man? Where did those terms come from?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 29, 2013)

660griz said:


> Sounds like a religious discussion. Can't help ya there.
> 
> I bet the SD&S forum would have some valuable input.


I'm interested in the comparison of believers and non believers. I think about strange things. Like elderly people. Wonder if they are old only in body. In other words, do they still desire to travel, take a walk, etc. Or does their desires dwindle away with their body ageing. Point being, body being old, soul/spirit not as much.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 29, 2013)

Do some Atheist believe the soul/spirit is a part of the person being an energy form different from the body? This could be completely different from a religious outlook. This energy form could just cease to exist in the person at death. This would have to be a separate form from the body and could just be absorbed by other living souls upon death. 
Another interesting concept would be how other religions view the soul as energy and possible coming back as an animal.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 30, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> I'm interested in the comparison of believers and non believers.



I can't speak for all atheist but, personally, I don't believe in souls or spirits.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 30, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Another interesting concept would be how other religions view the soul as energy and possible coming back as an animal.



I hope I come back as an eagle... or a dragon.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 30, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I hope I come back as an eagle... or a dragon.



My dad said he'd like to come back as buzzard. I said why not an eagle where you don't have to eat dead stuff. He said buzzards can ride the air currents better.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 30, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> My dad said he'd like to come back as buzzard. I said why not an eagle where you don't have to eat dead stuff. He said buzzards can ride the air currents better.



Dragons create air currents


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 30, 2013)

660griz said:


> I can't speak for all atheist but, personally, I don't believe in souls or spirits.



What is that part of you that is self aware?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 30, 2013)

The physical brain. 

DDD, would you at least say that it's POSSIBLE that the mind, the self aware part, is nothing more than what goes on in the physical brain, and without it, the self aware parts ceases?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 30, 2013)

660griz said:


> I can't speak for all atheist but, personally, I don't believe in souls or spirits.


I don't know if it is my religious upbringing or what, but  I believe I have a spirit. My own spirit that is. People are different in body and fingerprints and so in spirit. We have different likes and dislikes, that I attribute to our spirit. I say this trying to explain how I understand the word spirit. Not in some spooky way


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 30, 2013)

Like the spirit of a law? I can see that we have things like school "spirit" and what not... but not any spooky or spirit"ual" sense. It is in my spirit that I like shooting guns and fishing. I could refer to it like that, but again, that's not exactly spiritual.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 30, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> The physical brain.
> 
> DDD, would you at least say that it's POSSIBLE that the mind, the self aware part, is nothing more than what goes on in the physical brain, and without it, the self aware parts ceases?



I had no agenda, just a question.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 30, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> I don't know if it is my religious upbringing or what, but  I believe I have a spirit. My own spirit that is. People are different in body and fingerprints and so in spirit. We have different likes and dislikes, that I attribute to our spirit. I say this trying to explain how I understand the word spirit. Not in some spooky way



In reality a litter of pups is no different. All of the pups do not bark and crawl in robotic ways. Each one is noticeably different in "spirit".


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 30, 2013)

bullethead said:


> In reality a litter of pups is no different. All of the pups do not bark and crawl in robotic ways. Each one is noticeably different in "spirit".



I think that humans have bodies (obvious), Spirits (which I define as the spark of life), souls (this is the part of a human which continues on after the body and spirit expire).

Animals have bodies, and spirits, but not souls. So, when they die, they cease to exist (after some time allowed for decomposition or consumption).


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 30, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Like the spirit of a law? I can see that we have things like school "spirit" and what not... but not any spooky or spirit"ual" sense. It is in my spirit that I like shooting guns and fishing. I could refer to it like that, but again, that's not exactly spiritual.





bullethead said:


> In reality a litter of pups is no different. All of the pups do not bark and crawl in robotic ways. Each one is noticeably different in "spirit".



Yea, like that.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 31, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> I had no agenda, just a question.



I know. I answered it. Can you answer mine?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 31, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Yea, like that.



So we agree... but I wouldn't like using the word spirit for this, because it has nothing to do with spiritual. Personality is better.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 31, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> We have different likes and dislikes, that I attribute to our spirit. I say this trying to explain how I understand the word spirit. Not in some spooky way



I consider that personality traits.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 31, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> What is that part of you that is self aware?



I am rarely self aware. Then, I walk by a mirror or department store window and go, hey, there I am. I also realize at that moment why I am not on T.V. or do any modeling. 

I do catch a periperal shot of my arms and legs occasionally. I fill in the gap with my memory of the rest of me that last time I looked in a mirror or other type reflecting object.


I joke because the question to me has been answered so...
Yea, I should do some work.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 31, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I know. I answered it. Can you answer mine?



Not really. I have a hard time believing consciousness is derived from atoms. Don't really know.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 31, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I think that humans have bodies (obvious), Spirits (which I define as the spark of life), souls (this is the part of a human which continues on after the body and spirit expire).
> 
> Animals have bodies, and spirits, but not souls. So, when they die, they cease to exist (after some time allowed for decomposition or consumption).



What ch and vs did these ideas come from?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 31, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> The physical brain.
> 
> DDD, would you at least say that it's POSSIBLE that the mind, the self aware part, is nothing more than what goes on in the physical brain, and without it, the self aware parts ceases?







ddd-shooter said:


> Not really. I have a hard time believing consciousness is derived from atoms. Don't really know.




So you're saying it's not possible because you have a hard time believing it?

I don't go as far as to say a god isn't possible. I stop at I have a hard time believing it.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 31, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> So you're saying it's not possible because you have a hard time believing it?
> 
> I don't go as far as to say a god isn't possible. I stop at I have a hard time believing it.



No, I meant I can't really answer you're question. Lol


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

I think we have a body and a spirit( one physical, the other  invisible, both perishable) and a soul (invisible and eternal).


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 31, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I think we have a body and a spirit( one physical, the other  invisible, both perishable) and a soul (invisible and eternal).



Where is this trinity explained in the bible? Looking for an answer, not trying to be a smarty pants.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 31, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> No, I meant I can't really answer you're question. Lol



Why can't you answer it?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 20, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> What ch and vs did these ideas come from?



I don't reckon any of them, or maybe all of them.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 23, 2013)

There have been scientists doing study into moments of death of terminal patients. 

There have been measurable, and not just related to pure body function, energy fluctuations at the moment of death. 

So far, as when I read/watched about them, they had no explanations, but the energy didn't correlate to that which was expected when the electrical impulses generated by the nervous system shut down. 

It left room for, but lent no evidence to, the possibility of a human having a quantifiable spirit, if that's what departed the deceased body. 

I choose to believe that we have spirit, rather than a soul. Souls typically accompany religious discussion, whereas spirits are, well, spiritual in nature.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 23, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I think we have a body and a spirit( one physical, the other  invisible, both perishable) and a soul (invisible and eternal).



How does our personal trinity fit in with our inner man and outer man?


----------

